
Getting Things Done: The Science behind Stress-Free Productivity - gibsonf1
http://www.scribd.com/full/2164710?access_key=key-1tto9qpg769f3ktr4bd1
======
jrsims
Can't this doc be summarized to a few bullet points? I have things to do!

~~~
jyothi
The GTD method: summary Summary: (reproduced) GTD is a simple and flexible
method for managing your day-to-day tasks or activities, so as to maximize
personal productivity.

 __IMP __The intended result of applying GTD is being able to keep up with a
high workflow in a relaxed manner. The main principle is to get everything
that is nagging you out of your mind and into a trusted external memory (file
system), so that you can stay focused on what you actually have to do now,
rather than on various ideas, plans and commitments for later.

To achieve this, GTD provides a compilation of tips and tools. Allen
distinguishes five basic stages in our work: We (1) collect things that
command our attention; (2) process what they mean and what to do with them;
and (3) organize the results, which we (4) review as options for what we
choose to (5) do.

------
lutorm
Very interesting. Must be the first article I've read that used the word
"cybernetic" seriously!

------
n_ki
a pdf version can be found here > <http://pespmc1.vub.ac.be/Papers/GTD-
cognition.pdf>

